# Smok X Cube II



## JW Flynn (1/9/15)

Heay guys,m I searched for some forum with regards to the smok xcube but did not manage to find anything, not even a review.. i'll try and do a write up at some stage... But... I wanted to let everyone know that there is now a new update for this awesome device... V1.09, this enables the device to also manage stainless steel in temperature mode... So have fun with that... lol It also have a couple of other updates but that was the big thing that stood out for me.. seeing as you can already set the temperature coefficients this would work pretty well..

i'm wondering when it will include the coat hanger mode, lekker 16 gauge coat hanger temp control, ROFLMAO

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## JW Flynn (1/9/15)

forgot about the link to the new update
http://www.smoktech.com/hotnews/products/x-cube-two-firmware-upgrade-guide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/10/15)

Latest update:
http://www.smoktech.com/hotnews/products/x-cube-two-firmware-upgrade-guide

Wattage updated to 180w

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SHiBBY (16/10/15)

Done, and 180W confirmed! Not that I ever used the 160W, but such is the nature of man. I'd get a 180kW if it existed. Vape slash stun gun. Self defence vape. No?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/15)

Hey, why haven't we seen these nifty "Battery Door Holders" yet?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JW Flynn (16/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Latest update:
> http://www.smoktech.com/hotnews/products/x-cube-two-firmware-upgrade-guide
> 
> Wattage updated to 180w


can also confirm, works 100%


----------



## SHiBBY (16/10/15)

Here's a little ramp up test on a 0.15ohm dual coil setup


----------



## Aidan (17/10/15)

@BumbleBee I couldn't agree with you more !!! I would love a cover for it as the stainless steel finish shows scratches so badly. Also Would be cool to change the colour of the mod itself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

